# looking for help with a n scale plan for 3x6ft



## Chimmey (Nov 30, 2020)

I am sure you guys get this all the time but I am looking for some one to design or help me design a N scale layout in a 3x6 space here is a list of things I would find cool on the rail road .
First I am would love to have at least two loops on different levels 
Second the layout would be set in the mountains no one mountain just some random mountain stuff 
Third I would like a water feature 
fourth have a spending of some sort to be able to have some industry such as a coal mine 

Than I am on a budget and will be given a dc train my question is should I just stay dc or try and go dcc . 
Sorry for bad spelling .


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

Model Train Layouts & Track Plans in N scale - Various projects, designed with SCARM layout software


This is the most complete online database for free model train track plans and layouts of SCARM projects and designs in N scale.




www.scarm.info


----------



## Chimmey (Nov 30, 2020)

ok this seems to be a good layout but I was more looking for a mountain layout with some coal operations . do you have any layout ideas or tips for that


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

*See if this will get you anywhere...Click on it.

3x6 n scale layout plans*


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

Welcome to the forum!

It's very hard for someone to recommend or help you design a layout since they're not you. Only you can make the trade-offs that picking a track plan entail. Since you are on a limited budget, look for a plan that is fairly simple with a small number of turnouts. Turnouts are fairly costly compared to normal track, so reducing how many you have will help contain the cost. Simple plans may become boring after a while, so simple vs. complex is one of those trade-offs you'll have to decide on for yourself.

In addition to the layouts you can find on the internet, there are many books with track plans that you can browse through. I think I have 4 books myself. It took me over 3 months to find a track plan for my latest layout, so it can take some time to find just the right layout. Some people will say to just design your own. This can work for some people, but I found that track plans designed by seasoned professionals work out far better than anything I could make up on my own. Also remember that you can resize a different scale track plan to N scale with the appropriate multiplication factor.

I wouldn't worry too much about landscaping/terrain when picking a layout. Most plans can accommodate a wide range of terrain. You want to avoid having a turnout within a tunnel, so a simpler plan will also make it easier to create your intended terrain with multiple hills/mountains. Mountains often times have streams/rivers flowing from their valleys, so it should be easy to add some water effects to your plan. Take a look at some natural photographs of hilly/mountainous terrain for ideas.

Hope that helps a bit.

Mark


----------



## Wooky_Choo_Bacca (Nov 13, 2020)

Don't feel too bad Chimmey, I have the Anyrail track planner and am still working on designs using the limits of my table and the planned addition to it plus the track I already have and what's on the way (funny how items can be "in stock" but takes a week or more to have it shipped out LOL) If you have a layout planner just keep working it until you are happy with it, like Mark said only you can know exactly what you want and what limits or boundaries you have


----------

